
How to instantly wipe an Android phone in case of arrest? - sam_lowry_
A  a Belarusian friend asked me this, but I can&#x27;t find anything on my own.<p>The common pattern in Belarus is once you are arrested, you are beaten until you give up the pin code.<p>So, if they could give a pin code that would immediately trigger phone reset to factory settings or show a dummy profile, without Telegram and its opposition channels and groups, that would at least protect their family and contacts.<p>It would be nice to the phone to be usable afterwords. Protesters may be given their belongings back after detention, and having a working phone is an advantage if they land in a hospital or just outside the detention center with none to pick them up.<p>So far I suspect that to have this functionality one has to fork Android or LineageOS.<p>Why Android? Because back in Belarus, iPhone is much less popular than in the US or EU.
======
DarthGhandi
Haven't used it personally but Guardian Project has something along these
lines for Android:

[https://guardianproject.info/apps/info.guardianproject.rippl...](https://guardianproject.info/apps/info.guardianproject.ripple/)

